# Ingalls Rear Camber Kits? Help Camber kit?



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

hello everyone, id recently lower my TT here a links to the pic,http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2803031 
i am sure u all know what happens to the rear camber when the car is lowered, i've seen multiple solution for this, like adjustable control arm, kmacs and alot of other camber correction kits,now can some one steer me towards the right product and that is not super expensive, i found this Ingalls camber kit http://www.horsepowerfreaks.com/partdetails/Ingalls/Suspension/Camber_Kits/Rear/3251 which seems a lil ****ty and cheap, if any one has ever use this or hear about them plz give me some tips or suggestion , thanks


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Those will not work on your car. They are advertising shims for FWD TT's on that site.

You need either adjustable control arms or KMAC's. I have Kmac's for years and I've been happy with them but now the popular thing to do is to get the control arms.

I know folks say good things about Grooven Parts and I think CP tuning out of Chicago (IIRC). I'll let others clarify this though.

Kmac's can be found from www.ttstuff.com


----------



## ericcota2003 (May 12, 2010)

Depending on how low you go I would recommend the eccentric bushing kit from ecs tuning. I started with just a half kit but ended up needing the full kit to completely fix the toe issue. Camber is one thing but if you have minimal camber which is fine and any toe in or out you run into replacing tires more often than a formula one driver. The full kit is $280 but they are easy to adjust (with a turn of a wrench) and I have had them for two years and haven't had to do any maintenance whatsoever and they still work like new. Oh and many shops know what to do with them I discovered. Just my opinion.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

These are on sale til the end of the month.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

A little late in chiming in, but better late than never...

Full KMAC kit if you need to correct more than just a little negative camber. It will be a little more work to install but certainly is more cost effective. Removing the OEM bushing was a PITA if you don't have the proper tools.

Adjustable control arms would be quick and easy, not to mention it will look cool! But it is a more pricey than the KMAC's. Pop the old control arms out...in goes the new ones and you're done (minus a proper alignment that is).

I initially started out with a 1/2 KMAC kit on top, but still had some negative camber, so decided to go with CPT control arms on the bottom. Problem solved. :thumbup:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

I can build you a set of adjustables for $300. Or $250+stock arms.


----------

